# Notepad++ - underlining and bolding



## Dimitri

I would ask this question on the Notepad++ forum, but, as best as I can tell, you can't register there.

Anyway, my question is, I know you can't underline and bold natively in Notepad++, but is there some way to do it with a plugin or something?


----------



## Darren

Isn't the point of Notepad and Notepad++ to just configure basic text that lacks formatting? Otherwise you need an actual word processor.


----------



## beers

I don't think N++ supports rich text.

You can just use wordpad if you need something fast.


----------



## Cromewell

You might be able to trick it by writing a language plugin for it, so that it is bolding what it thinks are syntax but I doubt it's worth the effort. As said above there are better tools for the purpose.


----------

